# Orion MBR-70



## HKr1orion (Mar 6, 2014)

Picked up one of these MBR-70's... Just cause I don't have one 
I use a big relay to connect my back batts to the front charging system..

Anyway, a look inside. And I polished up the front stripes a little.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

I've always loved those, what else does it do? I know what it's intended use is, but no one has made one since.


----------



## HKr1orion (Mar 6, 2014)

It's just gonna sit there and look pretty LOL. Seems like we would pull more than 70amps from the front batt/alternator? 
Those stupid diode isolators fried my alternator back in the day.. Remember it being $350 for a new


----------

